# Pit Pirate Strip Steak, Shrimp and some Chickens cus I got'm



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Today is my day off which is an oxymoron when yer selfemployed cus yer always working on your business even when yer sleeping. But I digress.

My son is up from VCU in Richmond for the day so I'm gonna fire to monster pit grill. I got a feeling he'll call some buddies so cooking lots.

The other day I picked up [4] fat NY Strips that are an 1" thick and 1 lbs each too. Ummmm...cows.
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif] 

Sam's had big fat raw FRESH shrimps bigger than my... :roll: . Well lets just say they's big. I got 2lbs of them bad boys and I'll peel and butterfly them for the grill. Ummmm...shrimps.

I see regular sized yardbirds in the frige too so I'll cut'm in half or something and grill them too. I have a special wet rub process I'll do on them that I'll show you as well. Ummmm...yardbirds.

My wife has her mind set on stirfrying some veggies out on the grill too so we'll be cutting them and getting them ready too. yuck......rabbit food.

I'll post some pics as I go and may try a video. My phone record video and I think my Olympus does too. I may have to buy a larger card to get enough footage. I'll check

Weather here in Virginia is gonna be HOT. Good thing I built that tent and all yesterday.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 1, 2007)

Sounds like a good day of cooking ahead...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good day of cooking ahead...



Yeah and I'm a SKINNY cook!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh, I just found a pork loin. That's going on too wrapped in bacon I think.
~looks up and scratches wiskers like JB
Yup, that's what I'ma gonna do.

Pay attention BOY


bwhahahaha


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 1, 2007)

sounds like a good time..post the video and pics later brah! [smilie=a_happyme.gif]


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 1, 2007)

sounds like a perfect day for cooking. 

How in the heck do you stay so skinny??


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 1, 2007)

Wrap the shrimps in bacon Boy. Rub &  Inject the tenderloin


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Hmmmm?
I got's me some bacon too. Think I'll do that with some. Thanks man

I see a 5 lbs bag of Red Potatoes too. Let me see whatelse I got laying around here Fresh.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Pics after I eat.
Chicken went on first and now steaks and stirfry are on. At last min the shrimps will go on. My set is still coming along. lol Ok, a banner and sdome coolers ad some charcoal.

pics to come!


----------



## john pen (Aug 1, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Wrap the shrimps in bacon Boy. Rub &  Inject the tenderloin



Wrap everything in bacon !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

No thumbnails. Sorry
I cleaned up my steaks and shrimps and was about to clean chicken.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/shrimpsteak01.jpg

Salt and pepper and garlic on the steaks. My Seasoned Salt on the shrimps and my Chicken Rub on the yardbird. 3 wrapped with bacon cus when JB tells me something...I'm paying attention BOY.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/shrimpsteak02.jpg

Chickens went on first and then stir fry and the steaks. Shrimps last. Oh gotta have a Pop. I'm still working on my "set" lol
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/shrimpsteak03.jpg

Ummmmm...grilling and a Pop.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/shrimpsteak04.jpg

Plated with FRESH mashed red potatos.
ARGH!
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/shrimpsteak05.jpg

Burp


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 1, 2007)

I wish I was your neighbour. 

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I wish I was your neighbour.



You'd hate being mine. I don't take stuff next door. lol

Thanks
It's all about the LOVE. I love my family and friends and I love to cook and serve.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> All I can say is WOW!    [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]



Thanks man. I'm like all of ya'll and just trying my best.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

> Hey Dad, can those [2] leftover steaks be vacume packed and taste good like the chicken you are giving me?


 - Elijah my son



> Yeah buddy, I'll wrap them up for ya


 me

lol

He is at VCU in Richmond VA 90 mile South and say he will come up once a month to buy and freezer wrap my cooking for his friends.

I gotta teach him to cook. You can give a guy a Sammy and he's fed for the day or you can teach him to cook a Butt and he can live ..... longer.

Man that was hot cooking. JB...I need to rig me up a fan but BOY I love that grill. Next weekend I'll be BBQing and MCing Pirates on the Potomac and I think another Bikini Contest. You got frequent flyer miles BOY? I'll make you a Judge.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow Mike, That looks good man!! Did you know we had real pirates hear years ago..? Not pit pirates...lol..   Your a killer cook brah!! Enjoyed the pics!! Se ya and take care!


----------



## TheCook (Aug 2, 2007)

Damn dude....that looks awesome!


----------



## john a (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah man, that's some mighty good eats there.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 2, 2007)

Boy that looks Some MIke. How did ya like the bacon shrimps?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Boy that looks Some MIke. How did ya like the bacon shrimps?



I made one for each of us but somehow my Wife and Son didn't get one.
Hmmmmm?
 :roll:


----------



## Unity (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow, great lookin' chow!   And an awesome grill, too.   

--John  8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Wow, great lookin' chow!   And an awesome grill, too.
> 
> --John  8)



Thanks man. Where ya at in Virginny? Must be close to me somewhere.

~looks around

Where ya at BOY?

lol


----------



## Unity (Aug 2, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Where ya at in Virginny? Must be close to me somewhere.


Within abt 30 min -- the older part of Reston.

--John  8) 
(Much longer in rush hour.  :roll: )


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

I was out that way last friday feeding 100 at Cisco Sytems in Herndon.

Q'on neighbor!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

Hmmmmm...?

I still got one chickenz and I didn't cook that porkloin wrapped in bacon yesterday. And I got some Fresh 80/20 burger in there. Oh and 15 chickenz thights.

Hmmmmm...?
 :roll: 

I feel another thread coming on but I need some "stuff". I do have some Brown Rice in there and it's still early to give it time to cook. I got lots of Red Potatos...no I had them last night.

I better make a recon survey of the cubbard and frig.

I got somethin come you just keep yer eyes peeled.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

It was too hot.
I made Sketty inside.

Good tho boy


----------

